# Legalized drugs



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

OK, I know this sounds crazy so please don't take it the wrong way.

I heard they legalized small amounts of drugs in Mexico and I'm curious as to what has resulted. Do you now have people trying to sell small amounts of weed everywhere you go? I know it's still illegal to sell but you know...

I'm just wondering if the kids selling Chickletts, the cab drivers and the street vendors are now selling joints.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Selling cannabis has not been legalized. Consumption has been decriminalized. No, you do not see street vendors selling cannabis, at least not here in Guadalajara.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Exactly. What this means is that the substance ans particularly selling the substance is illegal, very much so. But consuming it is not, you won´t go to jail for that (you will get detained), hence if you have small quantities you likely are a consumer, not a distributor and thus won´t go to jail.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

tommygn said:


> Exactly. What this means is that the substance ans particularly selling the substance is illegal, very much so. But consuming it is not, you won´t go to jail for that (you will get detained), hence if you have small quantities you likely are a consumer, not a distributor and thus won´t go to jail.


 And if you are here as a guest of Mexico, meaning not a citizen of Mexico, maybe they will deport your dumb ass back to where you came from. Hence, the Mexican government can play it any way they wish if they catch some dumb ****** with dope.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. He wants a girl.
2. He wants dope.
3. ????????


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess I should just expect that posting anything on an internet forum will result in people trying to goad me into an argument. It's sad.

Anyway, I'm not looking for drugs. I'm just a politically minded person and wondering what has resulted from the new law. I know Mexico is a place you can get pretty much anything you want on the street if you want to risk serious trouble. When I read about the new law online I had vissions of street venders selling joints on the down low like they do all over Detroit. Anyway, I think the concept of a wealthy American expat being deported over a gram of weed is pretty funny. More like you get shaken down for $50.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No need for argument; just trying to understand how you 'imagine' Mexico, compared to the reality that we know. You must admit that your first question, about going from Puerto Vallarta to Cabo San Lucas in a small boat, without blue water experience or even knowing the distance, did set the tone of things.


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> No need for argument; just trying to understand how you 'imagine' Mexico, compared to the reality that we know. You must admit that your first question, about going from Puerto Vallarta to Cabo San Lucas in a small boat, without blue water experience or even knowing the distance, did set the tone of things.


What kind of boat do you own? Do you have a lot of offshore experience?

Are you familiar with the Great Lakes? Are you aware they sunk the Edmond Fitzgerald? Do you know where Michigan is on a map? What do you know of my experience?

The widest part of the Gulf is about 100 miles. I wouldn't have to cut straight across - I could ride the shoreline the whole way if I wanted to.

And I'm not going anywhere just yet. I'm asking questions so that I have the neccessary info before setting out which is what a responsible Captain does if I'm not mistaken. And I have been to several places in mexico.

Perhaps instead of spending all your time online trying to pick a fight with the new guy you should find a more constructive way to use your time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm an experienced world sailor, having captained my own schooner in the Atlantic, Caribbean, Gulf of Mexico and Pacific Ocean; making passages up to a month long.
I also know the Fitzgerald incident and have delivered other people's vessels from the Atlantic to the Great Lakes, as a hired skipper. 
Unfortunately, I'm now too old to continue enjoying those activities, and can only give advice.
I'm trying to keep you alive, not provoke you. However, you may do as you wish; of course.


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> I'm an experienced world sailor, having captained my own schooner in the Atlantic, Caribbean, Gulf of Mexico and Pacific Ocean; making passages up to a month long.
> I also know the Fitzgerald incident and have delivered other people's vessels from the Atlantic to the Great Lakes, as a hired skipper.
> Unfortunately, I'm now too old to continue enjoying those activities, and can only give advice.
> I'm trying to keep you alive, not provoke you. However, you may do as you wish; of course.


Well, that is impressive but you haven't given any advice - just critisism. What type of powered vessel do you think is neccessary for such a journey?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A deep hulled diesel vessel with steadying sail. Even then, few 'boats' are intended for passages and can be easily overwhelmed. A small ship would be more appropriate, or a blue water sailing vessel. The skipper, and at least one other crew, should be qualified to pilot/navigate out of sight of land and without the aid of electronics. A canopied life raft in a canister with EPRP should be on deck for any such passage.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Edub:
I've been posting here for more than a year and have not come across your handle (that I can remember) often. There are simple rules: we are not confrontational here, but we are direct - we do not bull****. Some people have gained cred by the amount and veracity of what they posted and how it was phrased.

I followed your dialog with RVGRINGO, and it is too bad it got off on the wrong foot. RVGRINGO is one of those here who people respect - but he is no bull****ter and can be very direct. Like me he tries to separate fact from opinion and does not post on things he has no knowledge of, nor will I. I know nothing of cruising in the blue water, but it appears he does and I sure as heck only know one rules about any kind of dope in Mexico - NO!

Listen to the dialog, please, and don't dissect the language. If you read something you do not agree with, state the disagreement. I have found that posters here will be fair. C'mon we are all here because we want to be, to communicate and if possible have fun. We leave confrontation at the login, and I for one would be happy for any advice that may save my life., be it boats or dope or whatever. 

No one is judging you, we don't even know you.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Academics vs Real Life*

Your question on pot is interesting but in the real Mexican world that I know of, irrelevant. If I were a cop and you had a few joints on you then my question would be, "Where did you buy them?" From what I have read, that would be the crime, buying not carrying, but one goes with the other and it depends on the officer in your face where the line is. I am told that compared to good old NOB officers and laws, there lines in Mexico are very fuzzy, and the best way to avoid fuzzy in not go near them. I have talked my way out of traffic tickets NOB, my perception is that talking your way out of a few joints would be much harder. Tequila works fine - and it is legal!

If one could obtain a study grant with an immunity clause that would allow one to research this on the ground in Mexico, that could be valuable, but that is academic.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> 1. He wants a girl.
> 2. He wants dope.
> 3. ????????


I think some of us have been a little too hard on edub. After all, he's probably younger than most of us and just wants to enjoy his new life in Mexico. But I do wonder what #3 is . . .


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I think some of us have been a little too hard on edub. After all, he's probably younger than most of us and just wants to enjoy his new life in Mexico. But I do wonder what #3 is . . .


...as do I.

Oh I agree that posting is generational and not necessarily what we perceive. All cultures have their norms and lingo, we have it here, and what and how Edub posts in the virtual worlds (s)he inhabits may have a radically different lingo...so no judgement there, just a different way of "speaking".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> ...as do I.
> 
> Oh I agree that posting is generational and not necessarily what we perceive. All cultures have their norms and lingo, we have it here, and what and how Edub posts in the virtual worlds (s)he inhabits may have a radically different lingo...so no judgement there, just a different way of "speaking".


Unfortunately, we don't know anything about edub except for the words he uses to post here. By the way, I think we can safely assume he is a he.  .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'll admit to having instant adverse reactions to those who immediately want to bring their wonderful products or ideas for improving Mexico, those with any curiosity about drugs, or anyone who uses the term, 'dude' or 'ya know?' in conversation.
Yes, it is generational and it was ingrained some three generations ago.
So, added to the fact that I've probably answered the same questions and given detailed responses to the same questions some hundreds and hundreds of times, and am originally from the far Northeast with roots in New England, I am very 'direct'; short, to the point and usually not terribly sweet. Nevertheless, if I can't respond to a query, I'll often do a little searching on both English and Spanish websites, in an attempt to send the questioner in the right direction.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

edub said:


> Anyway, I think the concept of a wealthy American expat being deported over a gram of weed is pretty funny. More like you get shaken down for $50.


edub- I would keep the mentioning of your wealth on the down low. It can only mean trouble for those that flaunt it, even in words. Remember, even the bad guys use the internet and some are better at it than you.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

edub said:


> What kind of boat do you own? Do you have a lot of offshore experience?
> 
> Are you familiar with the Great Lakes? Are you aware they sunk the Edmond Fitzgerald? Do you know where Michigan is on a map? What do you know of my experience?
> 
> ...


Edub: Just a general comment I would like to make after reading all your posts. And this general comment might benefit all new posters.

The fact is that when you first post to this forum you are basically dealing with "faceless" people that you do not know. You too are unknown until you begin posting. At that point all of the "faceless" people that you do not know begin to learn about you through your posts - from your subjects, questions, replies and even the humour, sarcasm or edge manifest in those replies.

Some of the replies you get from those "faceless" expats will not mesh with your knowledge, experience or opinions. You might be tempted to disregard, challenge or minimize the comments or advice based on it not being in line with what you know or "think you know."

But beware! Until you have been on this forum for quite some time you do not know the expertise that is behind some of those "faceless" people.

CEO’s of national companies, geophysicists, financial advisors, world travellers who have lived in numerous countries with different cultures, experienced sailors who have spent years at sea, military men entrusted with nuclear missiles, teachers, professors, lawyers, negotiators, the list goes on and on. And last but not least individuals who have spent years (some decades) living and experiencing all facets of Mexican life.

Your challenge of RVGringo is simply one example. His knowledge of sailing and navigating is based on years of living on and sailing many of the world’s oceans and seas and that is only one of his areas of expertise. Other forum members have equal expertise in other areas.

Bottom line: you never know who is replying to you or what expertise is behind their comment. A wise person will tread softly (and not carry a big stick) until they know the lay of the land.


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> A deep hulled diesel vessel with steadying sail. Even then, few 'boats' are intended for passages and can be easily overwhelmed. A small ship would be more appropriate, or a blue water sailing vessel. The skipper, and at least one other crew, should be qualified to pilot/navigate out of sight of land and without the aid of electronics. A canopied life raft in a canister with EPRP should be on deck for any such passage.


So you are telling me a 40' Sundancer with modern GPS couldn't make the trek across the Gulf? How big are those waves?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Heck yes! I've even been to Vancouver & tried to eat my way through Richmond's excellent oriental cuisine; although it is hard to beat the dim sum at the Silver Dragon in Calgary, eh?

Mais oui! J'ai même été à Vancouver et essayé de manger à travers de Richmond, ou se trouve un superbe cuisine orientale; mais il est un comparison dificile contre le dim sum à la Dragon d'Argent à Calgary, no?

Probably not perfect, but required by law if you are reading this in Canada.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Heck yes! I've even been to Vancouver & tried to eat my way through Richmond's excellent oriental cuisine; although it is hard to beat the dim sum at the Silver Dragon in Calgary, eh?
> 
> Mais oui! J'ai même été à Vancouver et essayé de manger à travers de Richmond, ou se trouve un superbe cuisine orientale; mais il est un comparison dificile contre le dim sum à la Dragon d'Argent à Calgary, no?
> 
> Probably not perfect, but required by law if you are reading this in Canada.


What can I say? Every time you open your mouth I learn a little bit more about you. Remember that is what I said on another post. Get together for a social evening and by the end of it you have learned things you never knew before and so have the other people. Especially if good tequila is being poured.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

edub said:


> So you are telling me a 40' Sundancer with modern GPS couldn't make the trek across the Gulf? How big are those waves?


Well, here's one posting dated 01 April 2012 here:

Advierten, grandes olas para Cabo San Lucas | Colectivo Pericú

excerpt:
*Warning; Big waves for Cabo San Lucas:*
La península de Baja California, así como en las Islas de Revilagigedo, oleaje que podrá alcanzar una altura superior a los 3.6 metros (12 pies) durante el día de hoy, incrementándose para alcanzar una altura de 4.6 a 6.1 metros (15 al 20 pies), durante las primeras horas del lunes 3, especialmente en las costas occidentales de Baja California.

Se recomienda a la comunidad marítima-portuaria, actividades de pesca, turísticas, de playa y a la población costera, tomar las medidas pertinentes ante estos efectos, se mantiene en vigilancia.

*English translation:*

The Baja California peninsula as well as the Revilagigedo Islands, will have waves that will reach a height above 3.6 meters (12 feet) during today, increasing to reach 4.6 to 6.1 meters (15 to 20 feet) during the early hours of Monday the 3rd, especially on the western coasts of Baja California.

It's recommended to the maritime/port community that fishing, tourist, beach and coastal population activities take appropriate measures before these effects, and maintain vigilance.
----------------------------------

I think I'd pass on going out there in waves of that size. Been there, done that somewhere else on a boat that was too small.


-


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I disagree about the generational thing, I think it's more a question of whether an individual has learned to respect others.

I have had many online conversations with people of all age groups.

There are those in their teens who are inquisitive and eager to learn, there are those in their 60's and 70's who are eager to impress.

I can't say why; it baffles me. I've reached the point where I daresay that I have kids the age of, or possibly older than, some of the younger posters here. And yet the idea of humbly learning what others have to teach me excites me as much as when I was 17.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> And if you are here as a guest of Mexico, meaning not a citizen of Mexico, maybe they will deport your dumb ass back to where you came from. Hence, the Mexican government can play it any way they wish if they catch some dumb ****** with dope.


Did you think that because I was explaining the law as a fact, I was advocating using drugs? Beacause I do not condone the use or abuse of any substance. This is mere information presented in the form of facts. I support the use of the law, not the drugs.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

tommygn said:


> Did you think that because I was explaining the law as a fact, I was advocating using drugs? Beacause I do not condone the use or abuse of any substance. This is mere information presented in the form of facts. I support the use of the law, not the drugs.


I, for one, did not. It is what we do here - present facts. Thank you.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> I, for one, did not. It is what we do here - present facts. Thank you.


Thank you, I think it is important for people to know the law when living in a different country from their own. It is their best line of defense on difficult situations.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I think some of us have been a little too hard on edub. After all, he's probably younger than most of us and just wants to enjoy his new life in Mexico. But I do wonder what #3 is . . .


I thought it was guns. Guns and drugs. A perfect combo for a peaceful new life.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

ReefHound said:


> I thought it was guns. Guns and drugs. A perfect combo for a peaceful new life.


That's a joke, right?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> That's a joke, right?


That's how I took it.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Guns, drugs and a subservient woman.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

:sarcasm: I have a water pistol, a cleaning lady 3 days/week and take Plavix, Plaquenil, Blopress and a bunch of Tylenol every day. Do I qualify? :end sarcasm:


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

johnmex said:


> :sarcasm: I have a water pistol, a cleaning lady 3 days/week and take Plavix, Plaquenil, Blopress and a bunch of Tylenol every day. Do I qualify? :end sarcasm:


If it's a super soaker, you are IN.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> And if you are here as a guest of Mexico, meaning not a citizen of Mexico, maybe they will deport your dumb ass back to where you came from. Hence, the Mexican government can play it any way they wish if they catch some dumb ****** with dope.


Actually, no. The main reason they changed the law was to make it impossible for the police to shake people down for having small amounts. As it is no longer a criminal offense to use drugs, the police have no standing to demand a bribe for catching you with it. The same applies to expats. So long as you're under the maximums (30 g for MJ, 1 g for coke, can't remember all the other ones but they're essentially quantities for personal use), no offense has been committed. 

Still, you aren't going to find people selling it on the streets. If you do, you're probably about to get robbed or sold a bag of dried parsley. You still have to have a "conecte" and the only way to get one is through friends.


----------

